# Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs  (vor allem die stäre des Netzteiles)



## daryu86 (18. August 2016)

*Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs  (vor allem die stäre des Netzteiles)*

Hallo an alle,

ich wollte mir in den kommenden Monaten einen Leistungsstarken PC zusammenstellen. Ich habe hier schon einmal alles aufgelistet, an was ich gedacht habe. Allerdings brauche ich noch etwas Hilfe, da ich nicht genau weiß, wie stark das Netzteil sein sollte, ob ich noch etwas vergessen habe oder ob es Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt. 

- Zalman Z11 Midi Tower
- MSI H170A Gaming Pro
- Intel Core i7-6700 Prozessor
- EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler
- MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 
- 16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
- 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU)
- 3000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST3000DM001 64MB 3.5"
- TP-Link TL-WN881ND WL300MBit PCIe

Schon einmal ein riesiges Dankeschön an alle, die sich die Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

Also: das RAM bringt Dir da nichts, weil das Mainboard nur für 2133er-RAM geeignet ist. Da kannst du also dann DDR4-2133 nehmen, falls du denn damit was einsparst. Und das Mainboard ist sowieso ein wenig zu viel des Guten, da du ja keine Übertakter-CPU hast. Da reicht locker eines für 70-90€ aus. Oder hat es etwas bestimmtes, was du gerne haben willst? 

Auch der Kühler ist ohne Übertakten etwas zu viel, da reicht der Brocken Eco dicke aus für einen leisen Betrieb. Außerdem,  falls du das Zalman Z11 Plus hast, wäre der Brocken 2 zu groß für das Gehäuse. Wenn du das Z11 NEO nimmst, würde aber auch der Brocken 2 passen.

Zum WLAN kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber wenn es um Gaming geht, wäre es immer besser, wenn man es per Kabel lösen kann. Ansonsten scheint die Karte aber für den Preis gut zu sein.


Netzteil: ein Be Quiet Straight Power 10 mit 500W würde ich vorschlagen. An sich reicht vermutlich sogar die 400W-Version aus, weil die neuen Nvidia-Grafikkarten wenig Strom (die GTX 1070 ca 150W maximal, eine übertaktete Version vlt 180-190W) brauchen und auch ein Intel Core i7 bei Last mit Laufwerken & co nur 100-120W zieht. die ist besser als viele andere, die mit 500-600W werben. Denn die Wattangabe bei Netzteilen ist nur eine vage Angabe, da gibt es billige 600W-Modelle, die stabil und auf Dauer nur 400W bringen, dabei aber Ineffizient sind und ausfallanfällig, und auf der anderen Seite gute 400W-Modelle, bei denen die 400W eher eine Art empfohlene Dauerlast ist, die aber in der Praxis auch eine Weile 450W liefern könnten und Spitzen bis 500W bringen. 

Aber mit 500W bei dem Straight Power 10 hast du halt was gutes für viele Jahre, auch wenn du vlt mal in 2-3 Jahren ne Karte holst, die allein schon vlt 300W zieht 


Noch eine Anmerkung: ich weiß nicht, wie das in ein paar Monaten ist, aber aktuell wäre ein Xeon E3-1231 V3 eine super Alternative, wenn du was einsparen willst. Der ist quasi ein Core i7-4770 oder i7-4790, nur ohne Grafikeinheit und mit 0,1-0,2GHz weniger Takt, also kaum der Rede wert. Und der i7-4770/4790 ist wiederum grad in Games fast so schnell wie der i7-6700, auch das DDR4-RAM des neueren Sockel 1151 hilft da nicht. Der Vorteil des Xeons: er kostet nur 255€. Mainboard mit H97-Chipsatz: 70-90€. 16GB DDR3-RAM: 65€.


----------



## daryu86 (18. August 2016)

Danke dir. Die Antwort hilft schon einmal gewaltig. Ich schau mir den Xeon mal an, denn bei den Gesamtkosten ist jeder Cent hilfreich. Übertakten oder so möchte ich nicht angehen. Wenn er einmal läuft soll er erst einmal für ne Weile laufen. Habe die vergangenen 6 Jahre nur mit einem Laptop gearbeitet und das reicht einfach nicht mehr aus.

Bei den Motherboards kenne ich mich einfach nicht genug aus. Ich habe mich für das angegebene Model entschieden, weil es auch gleich mit ausgiebigen Soundanschlüssen kommt (samt optischen Eingang).


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

daryu86 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Die Antwort hilft schon einmal gewaltig. Ich schau mir den Xeon mal an, denn bei den Gesamtkosten ist jeder Cent hilfreich. Übertakten oder so möchte ich nicht angehen. Wenn er einmal läuft soll er erst einmal für ne Weile laufen. Habe die vergangenen 6 Jahre nur mit einem Laptop gearbeitet und das reicht einfach nicht mehr aus.
> 
> Bei den Motherboards kenne ich mich einfach nicht genug aus. Ich habe mich für das angegebene Model entschieden, weil es auch gleich mit ausgiebigen Soundanschlüssen kommt (samt optischen Eingang).


 du brauchst einen optischen EINgang? Wofür das? SO was ist in der Tat eher selten.


----------



## daryu86 (18. August 2016)

Einen optischen Eingang braucht man wahrscheinlich wirklich selten. Ich meinte natürlich einen Ausgang, den ich für ein kleines Heimkino brauchen werde. Nur so für die Zukunft geplant


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

daryu86 schrieb:


> Einen optischen Eingang braucht man wahrscheinlich wirklich selten. Ich meinte natürlich einen Ausgang, den ich für ein kleines Heimkino brauchen werde. Nur so für die Zukunft geplant



Fürs Heimkino könntest du auch den HDMI-Ausgang der Grafikkarte nehmen. Die haben ja nen eigenen Soundchip mit Surroundsound. Bei nem optischen Ausgang am Board müsste man drauf achten, wenn auch Games in Surround sein sollen, dass das Board auch noch Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect hat. Denn Echtzeit berechneter Surroundsound, wie eben bei Games, ist nur damit dann auch im Dolby Digital- oder DTS-Format. Nur dann wird auch Surround mitübertragen - ansonsten hast du zwar optisch und digitale Qualität, aber nur Stereo. Bei zb DVDs ist das wiederum egal, weil da schon ein fertiges DD/DTS-Signal auf der Disc ist, was einfach weitergesendet wird.

Das günstigste für den Sockel 1151, was definitiv so eine Technik hat, ist das hier ASRock Fatal1ty B150 Gaming K4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und das reicht auch dicke für Deinen PC aus. Ein teureres würde Dir keinen Vorteil bringen, außer vlt bei der Ausstattung. Aber viel mehr kann ein teureres auch nicht bieten: es hat 4x RAM, 4x Lüfteranschluss (zusätzlich zum CPU-Lüfter), 6x SATA3, hinten und intern je 6x USB, davon hinten 4x und intern 2x USB3.0...   wenn das mit dem optischen Ausgang doch nicht wichtig ist, kannst du auch zB das hier nehmen Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI B150 PC-Mate Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die haben auch genug USB, SATA, RAM und 3x Lüfteranschluss.



Und falls du dich für den Xeon entscheidest: das Board hier hat auch DTS-Connect ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und wenn das mit optisch egal ist, dann wäre das hier gut für den Preis Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


So oder so: falls das Board kein DD oder DTS kann, könnte man - WENN man dann mal nen AV-Receiver nutzen will - auch eine Soundkarte nachkaufen, die das kann.


----------



## daryu86 (18. August 2016)

Danke dir. Denke, du hast Recht und ich werde wohl auf das MSI B150 PC-Mate setzen. Das scheint total zu reichen. Eine Frage vielleicht noch, da dieses Motherboard nur USB 3.1 mit erster Generation anbietet. Wäre es besser die 2. Generation zu besitzen oder ist das am Ende nur eine Marketingfalle, auf die man hereinfallen würde. Ich weiß, dass es schneller ist, aber wüsste jetzt nicht, ob ich diese höhere Geschwindigkeit brauche.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

daryu86 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Denke, du hast Recht und ich werde wohl auf das MSI B150 PC-Mate setzen. Das scheint total zu reichen. Eine Frage vielleicht noch, da dieses Motherboard nur USB 3.1 mit erster Generation anbietet. Wäre es besser die 2. Generation zu besitzen oder ist das am Ende nur eine Marketingfalle, auf die man hereinfallen würde. Ich weiß, dass es schneller ist, aber wüsste jetzt nicht, ob ich diese höhere Geschwindigkeit brauche.


 Du meinst wohl eher, dass es nur 3.0 bietet? Also, ich finde eben deswegen den "alten" Sockel 1150 immer noch einen guten Tipp, weil USB3.1 nicht so wichtig ist. Wichtig ist USB3.1 eh nur für USB-Sticks oder externe Laufwerke, die auch wirklich diesen Speed unterstützen, und wenn du so was gern nutzen willst, dann musst du halt doch ein anderes Board nehmen. Oder wenn du das vlt erst in 2-3 Jahren mal brauchst, dann kaufst du irgendwann eine Steckkarte nach, die 3.1 bietet. Derzeit gibt es solche Karten ab 20€, aber in 1-2 Jahren sicher schon für 10-15€, genau wie 3.0-Karten.

DTS-Connect plus auch USB3.1 bietet erst dieses Board ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und da könntest du dann, weil man mit dem Chipsatz übertakten kann, auch gleich den i7-6700k nehmen. Der 6700k wäre eh - wenn du den i7-6700 dem Xeon vorziehst - keine schlechte Wahl, weil er nicht viel teuer ist, aber deutlich mehr Takt hat, auch wenn du den nicht übertaktest.


----------



## daryu86 (18. August 2016)

Naja, ich bin Fotograf und habe eigentlich immer eine externe Festplatte an meiner Seite. Vielleicht ändert sich das mit zusätzlichen Festplatten, aber an sich werde ich wohl häufiger mit Datenübertragung zu tun haben. Die Bilder und SD-Karten werden ja auch immer größer.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

*edit* also, ich mal kurz nachgesehen, da ich nicht sicher war, wie schnell 3.0 in der Praxis ist. Es ist so: an sich bietet 3.0 schon mehr Speed, als eine Festplatte maximal bringen kann. Mit einer GUTEN externen HDD, und mit "gut" ist der Controller vom Gehäuse gemeint, wirst du also den vollen Speed der Platte nutzen können, und 3.1 würde Dir keinen Vorteil bringen.

Und selbst wenn der Controller des Gehäuses nicht sooo dolle ist: dann hast du halt statt 110-120 MB/s nur 70-80 MB/s, und statt zB 5 Minuten für 30 (!) Gigabyte dauert es eben eher 6-7 Minuten, bis alles rüberkopiert ist. Und wenn du so viel koperist, gehst du ja sicher in der Zeit eh qwas anderes machen    und wenn es nur ein paar hundert MB sind, dauert es in beiden Fällen nur ein paar Sekunden.

Nebenbei: wenn du die Daten AUF die Festplatte kopierst, ist der Speed ja eh langsamer. D.h. wenn du von der externen auf die interne HDD kopierst, wird es sowieso nicht mit dem maximal möglichen Lese-Speed der externen HDD passieren, sondern nur mit dem maximalen Schreibspeed der Ziel-Festplatte...


----------



## daryu86 (18. August 2016)

Würde das MSI B150 PC Mate auch einen i6700k (den werde ich auf jeden Fall besorgen) aushalten? Deine Argumente sind jedenfalls kaum zu schlagen.

Einen möglichen Gegenvorschlag zu den Motherboards wäre das MSI B150A Gaming Pro. Es wäre entweder das oder das PC Mate


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

Du kannst den 6700k auf jedem aktuellen Sockel 1151-Mainboard nutzen, das ist kein Problem. Lediglich wenn du den Prozessor auch übertakten willst, musst du ein Board mit Z170-Chipsatz nehmen und nicht B150 oder H170. 


Zum MSI-Board: das hat zwar optisch SPDIF, aber ich finde keine Info, dass es auch DD-Live oder DTS-Connect hat. Für Gamessound in Surround zu einer Heimkinoanlage könnte es also ungeeignet sind. Alternativ und im Preis ähnlich: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das hat DTS-Connect und auch den Z170-Chipsatz, so dass du - wenn du doch mal willst - den 6700k übertakten kannst. Das geht heutzutage auch sehr simpel mit automatischen Board-Funktionen, wo dann halt nicht die Grenzen ausgereizt werden, sondern nur moderat übertaktet wird. Und passieren kann da durch Schutzfunktionen eh nix. Bevor ne CPU heutzutage wg. Übertaktung kaputt geht, muss man schon selber alles mögliche manuell deaktivieren und dann massiv Übertakten. 

Achtung: das ASRock gibt es auch namensgleich mit dem Zusatz D3 - das wäre für DDR3-RAM, also das NICHT nehmen


----------



## daryu86 (18. August 2016)

Ich bin jetzt bei der Suche auf das Gesamtpaket ONE GameStar PC Ultra gestoßen. Was hältst du von solchen Komplettpaketen? Wenn ich bei mir alles zusammenrechne, komme ich ja auf einen ähnlichen Preis.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

Wenn die Bauteile eine ähnliche Klasse haben, spricht nichts dagegen. Da sind halt teils sehr billige Netzteile, Mainboards oder Gehäuse verbaut, oder keine so leisen Lüfter. Aber du kannst die Einzelteile ja mal zB bei Geizhals.at/de suchen, ob es "billig" ist oder nicht    mit selber bauen kannst du halt perfekt individuell was zusammenstellen. Bei Fertig-PCs kann der Preis teils mies sein, oder eben nicht so dolle Bauteile, aber die können auch absolut okay sein. Nachteil wiederum: es passiert immer wieder mal, dass der CPU-Kühler sich lockert, weil beim Transport dessen Gewicht halt dauernd rüttelt und zieht. Und dann muss man den PC zurücksenden und wieder warten. Und: falls mal was defekt ist, musst du ggf. den kompletten PC einsenden und kannst nicht zB nur die Grafikkarte einsenden. 

Wenn du aber wiederum bei einem Problem nicht weißt, woran es liegt, kannst du den ganzen PC einsenden und sagen "macht mal..."   und je nach PC hast du teils auch 3-5 Jahre Garantie und nicht nur die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, wenn du selber kaufst (wobei manche Hersteller auf ihre Einzelteile ja auch mehr als 2 Jahre Garantie geben, zb bei RAM oft 10 Jahre oder lebenslang, bei Netzteilen oft 5 Jahre usw. )


----------



## daryu86 (18. August 2016)

ja, das stimmt. Ich werde sicher beim selber bauen bleiben. den spaß lasse ich mir nicht nehmen^^. Die haben allerdings ein 650 Watt Netzteil benutzt...war etwas verwirrend.

Jetzt habe ich aber genug von deiner Zeit in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

daryu86 schrieb:


> ja, das stimmt. Ich werde sicher beim selber bauen bleiben. den spaß lasse ich mir nicht nehmen^^. Die haben allerdings ein 650 Watt Netzteil benutzt...war etwas verwirrend.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber genug von deiner Zeit in Anspruch genommen.


 eventuell haben die halt ein nicht so gutes Netzteil, was mit 650W Nennwert an sich auch nicht besser ist als ein gutes Modell mit 500W Nennwert. Denn so ein be quiet SP 10 500W leistet EIGENTLICH locker 600-650W, wenn du dessen maximalen Werte zusammenzählst (der Gesamtwert besteht aus mehreren jeweils eigenen Werten für die Leitungen 3,3V, 5V und 12V). Und das auch oft für eine ganze Weile und nicht nur theoretisch. Aber die 500W sind halt die Last, für die be quiet es mit ruhigem Gewissen auch den Betrieb auf Dauer benennt. Andere Hersteller nehmen halt die einzelnen Maximalwerte, die das Netzteil zwar ganz kurz schafft, aber nicht auf Dauer stabil leisten kann, und werben damit, weil es sich halt "besser" anhört. Beim Be Quiet SP 10 500W wären das übrigens für alle 12V-Leitungen zusammen 450W plus 130W für 3,3+5V, also an sich 610W...    Ganz billige Modelle werben manchmal sogar mit Werten, die das Netzteil nur in der puren Theorie erreicht, aber in der Praxis vorher schon versagen würde...

Dazu kommt, dass ein gutes Netzteil auch effizienter arbeitet. Mal angenommen die Bauteile des PCs brauchen aktuell 450W und das Netzteil hat eine sehr gute Effizienz von 92%, dann zieht das Netzteil 450/0,92 = 489W aus der Steckdose. Ein Netzteil mit einer Effizienz von nur 84% wird aber 536W aus der Steckdose ziehen - d.h. für den exakt den gleichen PC reicht ein effizientes 500W-Modell aus, aber wenn man ein günstiges mit schwacher Effizienz nimmt, muss es 550W haben, selbst wenn der Hersteller total ehrlich mit seinen Leistungswerten ist  

Was noch dazu kommt: die Watt sind auch auf verschiedene Leitungen verteilt, so dass du halt bei einem PC, der 350W braucht, nicht nur ein 400W-Modell nimmst, sondern vorsichtshalber 450-500W. Ansonsten würde für Deinen PC schon ein 400W-Modell reichen. Denn wenn zB 350W benötigt werden, davon 270W bei 12V, dann nutzt Dir ein scheinbar starkes 700W-Netzteil, welches bei 12V nur 250W liefern kann, rein gar nichts - aber ein 450W-Modell, welches bei 12V zB  312W bringen kann, reicht locker aus.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2016)

daryu86 schrieb:


> Die haben allerdings ein 650 Watt Netzteil benutzt...war etwas verwirrend.


Da das Netzteil wahrscheinlich etwa die Hälfte liefert was draufsteht. 
Bei solchen Buden weiss Man nie welches Netzteil man bekommt, aber sonderlich tolle Sachen findest du da nicht. 
400-500 W reichen vollkommen aus. Zum Beispiel das erwähnte Straight Power E10
Oder ein EVGA G2 550, ein Cougar LX 500 oder GX S 550...


----------



## daryu86 (19. August 2016)

Ein Straight Power E10 habe ich schon auf meine Shoppingliste gesetzt. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal^^


----------

